# Polaris Ranger problem



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Figured it would be best to post here in the hunting section.

I recently bought a 2007 Polaris Ranger 700XP from a close friend. The machine was seldom used. Has under 200 hours on it. Looks like new.

Ran great at first (first 10 hours I ran it) , but now it's got a real bad "high idle" issue going on. I tried adjusting the idle on the throttle cable and didn't do much good. 

I talked to a few other folks and they said they had a "high idle" problem as well On the 2006 through 2009 models.

A few folks said that they had to take their machines to a polaris dealer to have the computer "re-flashed". $125.00 to $200.00 to fix

Any of y'all had this issue ? Is there a recall ?


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

look here http://www.prcforum.com/


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Folsetth said:


> look here http://www.prcforum.com/


x2


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Haven't had that issue...mine was rough idle. Although the PRC FORUM is good for "discussion" and since you've just bought your Ranger, I would take it in to a Polaris dealer and get it serviced. I followed some of the suggestions on that forum...that did not work.

Mine is a '06, bought it new, took it in this past summer, and now it runs better than when I first bought it. It seems that there were some adjustments that, that were not being done at the factory, so now it runs much better.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

efi or carb ??


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine was a torn air intake boot and a worn carb jet.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

All I can say is Steves ATV repair in Katy,TX.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The throttle body is pretty simple to inspect. Be sure the floor pedal fully releases to proper position. Also make sure it smooth in the mechanics.

If the dealer wants that much to flash your computer buy a power commander and set the aspects of the throttle from WOT to idle for better performance.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

phil k said:


> efi or carb ??


This is an EFI .


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

jdickey said:


> Haven't had that issue...mine was rough idle. Although the PRC FORUM is good for "discussion" and since you've just bought your Ranger, I would take it in to a Polaris dealer and get it serviced. I followed some of the suggestions on that forum...that did not work.
> 
> Mine is a '06, bought it new, took it in this past summer, and now it runs better than when I first bought it. It seems that there were some adjustments that, that were not being done at the factory, so now it runs much better.


Thanks for the insight. Seems as though yours had similair problems that needed dealer attention just like mine. I have no problem carrying it to the Polaris dealer in Katy or Conroe. Just don't want to get hosed on the repair if it's something simple.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

BATWING said:


> The throttle body is pretty simple to inspect. Be sure the floor pedal fully releases to proper position. Also make sure it smooth in the mechanics.
> 
> If the dealer wants that much to flash your computer buy a power commander and set the aspects of the throttle from WOT to idle for better performance.


So there is something similair to the hypertek computers you buy to program a full size pick-up available to adjust the computer on a Polaris Ranger ?

I never would have thought. Sounds great if it will fix my problem.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

I've had no problems with my 08 Ranger 700


----------

